# BSNL Modem issue/ISP issue? DSL light going off randomly



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi guys, 2 days back this issue started.
If I turn the modem on, all lights will come, and lock on... am able to browse net..but after using for 5 or 10 minutes, the dsl and internet light will go off, and dsl starts to blink again... then automatically reconnects... sometimes it won't.
What will be the problem..?
Could it be a faulty splitter/filter?
Or modem issue?
If it is modem issue, how is it working fine for some time?
what is average life span of a standard modem?
Mine is Utstarcom wifi modem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 15, 2013)

well, i'll be damned !! i am facing the same exact issue.. the constant disconnecting/reconnecting has been frustrating as i was planning on playing MMORPG ( winter holidays ) :-X
i've lodged a complaint on BSNL customer care last week..but there has been no response from them...


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> well, i'll be damned !! i am facing the same exact issue.. the constant disconnecting/reconnecting has been frustrating as i was planning on playing MMORPG ( winter holidays ) :-X
> i've lodged a complaint on BSNL customer care last week..but there has been no response from them...



 oh sad to hear 
ya bro... me too Christmas holidays, planned a whole to download... but now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2013)

open modem settings page(192.168.1.1) & in status/device info page check both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50.some modems use non-standard (0.1dB) scale for these values so in that case divide values by 10 to get standard values.if these values are not within this range you will face issues.cause of this can be bad line,bad splitter,loose connection etc.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> open modem settings page(192.168.1.1) & in status/device info page check both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50.some modems use non-standard (0.1dB) scale for these values so in that case divide values by 10 to get standard values.if these values are not within this range you will face issues.cause of this can be bad line,bad splitter,loose connection etc.



SNR values are lesser than 15, attn values are below 50


SNR Margin (dB):10.2 8.4 Attenuation (dB):34.0 19.3 Output Power (dBm):13.1 0.0 Attainable Rate (Kbps):11172 600


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2013)

poor snr values result in frequent disconnections.check your telephone line for any cuts/joints/loose ends.also check dial tone in land line phone for any cracking/hissing sound.it is either line(most likely) or splitter.


----------



## nipunb (Dec 15, 2013)

was also facing the same problem from past few days, lodged a complaint with bsnl and a technician came to check. Turned out, there were 3 joints, without any covering, in the telephone cable between the pole and my house. He told me that due to direct sunlight and mist in winters on the uncovered cable, the snr goes down and internet stops working. He just repaired the joints and covered them and my internet has been working perfectly all this week now.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> poor snr values result in frequent disconnections.check your telephone line for any cuts/joints/loose ends.also check dial tone in land line phone for any cracking/hissing sound.it is either line(most likely) or splitter.



Yeah, there is some kinda hissing noise kinda sound in phone... hmm Tomorrow I will try it with a new splitter..
 thanks bro  



nipunb said:


> was also facing the same problem from past few days, lodged a complaint with bsnl and a technician came to check. Turned out, there were 3 joints, without any covering, in the telephone cable between the pole and my house. He told me that due to direct sunlight and mist in winters on the uncovered cable, the snr goes down and internet stops working. He just repaired the joints and covered them and my internet has been working perfectly all this week now.



Ho...my snr values are low... might be because of this.
thanks bro


----------



## RohanM (Dec 21, 2013)

@op i dnt knw that ur issue is solved or not.

I was having same issue since last two days, called bsnl, they came & changed the whole wire.. 
later told that the wire was a small cut due to kite (patang dor) lol..
now no issue..


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/CeRl0wh.jpg


----------

